# The stain



## JohnW (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone recognize these?. (Sorry for the poor quality from my laptop camera).


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2010)

JohnW said:


> Does anyone recognize these?. (Sorry for the poor quality from my laptop camera).



No need to apologize for the quality of your pictures, it will be your loose not ours if we're not able to see the pictures clearly. 

Looking at those pictures is like looking through a fog.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## kalay (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like a quatrz earth core sample


----------



## JohnW (Apr 25, 2010)

It's a bad photo of an old (20 years ago!) ceramic tube used for inyecting Chlorine in the melt in a Miller process setup. I found it yesterday along with some unused crucibles, while cleaning my parents basement.

What it shows is "the stain", that several sources describe, that appears in the tube when the process is near completion and the gold is almost fine. I haven't found any pictures of that online, and I thought I would contribute it here.

I'll try to get a better picture posted.


----------

